# [infos] dd vs shred [résolu]

## Axilatis

Bonjour   :Smile: 

Dans le cadre de mon job étudiant (assistant IT/PC dans une entreprise), une quinzaine de "vieux" pc doivent retourner en leasing et subir au préalable un wiping complet afin que les informations sur les disques durs ne soient pas récupérés.

Pour cela j'ai fait une clé usb bootable avec un Gentoo en x86.

Mes recherches internet m'amènent à choisir entre "dd" et "shred".

 :Idea:  Pour dd :

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=xx
```

revient à inscrire des "0" à chaque bit du device "sda", et peut prendre du temps.

avez vous une idée de ce temps pour un disque dur de 40Go ?

d'après le "dd --help", if est la condition d'entrée, mais à quoi correspond "/dev/zero" ?

s'agit-il juste de signaler au programme qu'on inscrit des zéros ?

"of", quant à lui, indique la sortie où se trouvera les zéros, normal.

"bs" est le nombre de bytes qui sera lu/écris à la fois, comment optimiser ce paramètre ?

 :Idea:  Pour shred :

```
shred -uvzf /dev/sda
```

permet, tout en étant verbeux (-v), de forcer (-f) l'écriture de zéros (-z) dans le /dev/sda, puis de supprimer (-u) les fichiers.

Etant donné qu'il est fort peu probable que les disques tombent dans les mains de super pirates informatiques, quel est le choix le plus judicieux ?

Un "nice -n 19" précédant ce type de commande peut-il diminuer efficacement le temps de wiping ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses   :Very Happy: 

Axilatis

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, shred de mémoire a limite pas spécialement intérêt à mettre des zéros puisqu'il fait watmille passes en écrivant n'importe quoi sur le disque.

----------

## nonas

/dev/zero est un périphérique spécial qui ne sort que des caractères NUL.

Tu peux regarder du côté de ionice pour réduire aussi le temps de wipe.

----------

## Axilatis

 *nonas wrote:*   

> /dev/zero est un périphérique spécial qui ne sort que des caractères NUL.
> 
> Tu peux regarder du côté de ionice pour réduire aussi le temps de wipe.

 

ah merci ! je ne connaissais pas celui-là  :Smile: 

Sinon j'ai lancé un wipe avec dd et un avec shred.

shred : 95minutes

dd : 25

y'a pas photo (dans mon cas) ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Lit ce que renvoie cette commande :

```
$ info coreutils 'shred invocation'
```

Tu comprendras alors :

1) pourquoi tu veux utiliser shred si tu tiens à ce que les données soient vraiment illisibles (en n'écrivant que des zéro une seule fois il n'est pas tellement dur, avec un équipement très cher, de retrouver ce qui était écrit);

2) pourquoi tu n'as pas bien lu ce que fait chaque option ('f' sert à outrepasser les permissions sur les fichiers et 'z' ne concerne que la dernière passe d'écriture et sert à cacher l'utilisation de shred, 'u' ne sert à rien sur un périphérique comme /dev/sda).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> shred : 95minutes
> 
> dd : 25

 

Par défaut shred fait trois passes pour cacher les donner. Cela peut être altérer avec une option (par exemple -2 pour ne faire que deux passes). Vraiment : lit la page info.

----------

## Axilatis

OK merci pour les réponses mais pas besoin d'être agressif non plus...

J'ai bien précisé que c'est effacer le disque de manière symbolique ou presque, histoire que si qqun récupère le disque, 

il ne lui suffise pas de le brancher pour voir tout, ou de faire un bete recovery de formatage.

Mais, encore une fois, merci pour tes précisions.

----------

## xaviermiller

dans ce cas, une mise à zéro totale devrait suffire

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> OK merci pour les réponses mais pas besoin d'être agressif non plus...

 

Désolé s'y je t'ai donné l'impression d'être agressif. C'était involontaire.

----------

## Enlight

En gros on peut partir du principe que s'il utilise /dev/random au lieu de /dev/zero et qu'il fait 3 passes il obtient le comportement de shred, non?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> En gros on peut partir du principe que s'il utilise /dev/random au lieu de /dev/zero et qu'il fait 3 passes il obtient le comportement de shred, non?

 

/dev/urandom plutôt (/dev/random est "très aléatoire" mais aussi très lent). Et à la fin /dev/zero puisqu'il utilise l'option -z.

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   En gros on peut partir du principe que s'il utilise /dev/random au lieu de /dev/zero et qu'il fait 3 passes il obtient le comportement de shred, non? 
> 
> /dev/urandom plutôt (/dev/random est "très aléatoire" mais aussi très lent). Et à la fin /dev/zero puisqu'il utilise l'option -z.

 

Ah tiens je connaissais pas la nuance! C'est bon à savoir, merci!

----------

## Axilatis

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   En gros on peut partir du principe que s'il utilise /dev/random au lieu de /dev/zero et qu'il fait 3 passes il obtient le comportement de shred, non? 
> 
> /dev/urandom plutôt (/dev/random est "très aléatoire" mais aussi très lent). Et à la fin /dev/zero puisqu'il utilise l'option -z.

 

oui merci également !  :Very Happy: 

----------

